# Letting puppy sleep before crating at night?



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

I read earlier today about someone who would cuddle and rock the puppy to sleep before crating her at night, and that way the puppy was so sleepy when it was crated that it didn't make a fuss or cry. 

Does anyone else do this? What was your experience?

I'm getting a puppy in 4 weeks and the family dog at home was never crate trained, so this would be my first time!


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I actually did that with my Chihuahua the first few nights we got her. I'd have her crate on a chair next to my bed, I'd cuddle and rock her until she fell asleep and then i'd put her in it and put the crate on the floor. It worked for her, but I guess it depends on the puppy. With Rain I had to just let her cry it out lol


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldn't do that, as you then create a habit. She might not be able to comfort herself and go to sleep on her own if she has to be rocked before being crated. The puppy will learn pretty quickly that there's no reward in fussing in her crate.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That's nice as long as she is a baby, but do you see yourself doing that all her life? Tess actually always fell asleep long before she would have to go to her crate. We would take her out and then she would go in. Liza is another matter, somehow she gets a major zoomies attack around 9-10. But after that she'll go to sleep...


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Oh of course I wouldn't want to build up a habit, but I thought it might have been nice for the first few times for a transition? I think the person who did it said the pup crate trained pretty well. 

Thanks, though! I guess it really depends on the puppy.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My Yorkies always feel a sleep on me as puppies and still sleep on me now. 

Lucky would go to sleep by the sofa or cry to go into his playpen to sleep. Never wanted to be cuddled at bedtime. Buddy would love to sleep on top of me like the Yorkies do but I won't with a 90 pound dog. We cuddle on the floor or in his bed only.

Habits created from day 1 will stay with them the rest of the time with you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> I wouldn't do that, as you then create a habit. She might not be able to comfort herself and go to sleep on her own if she has to be rocked before being crated. The puppy will learn pretty quickly that there's no reward in fussing in her crate.


I agree. A little tough love sometimes goes a long way in the training process. Ultimately you want a independent dog that can fall asleep on it's own. Rocking a 6 lb. puppy asleep may sound like fun but do you really want a clingy 70 lb. dog looking to be soothed every night?


----------



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Charmie said:


> I read earlier today about someone who would cuddle and rock the puppy to sleep before crating her at night, and that way the puppy was so sleepy when it was crated that it didn't make a fuss or cry.
> 
> Does anyone else do this? What was your experience?
> 
> I'm getting a puppy in 4 weeks and the family dog at home was never crate trained, so this would be my first time!



My pup is usually so pooped out by bedtime that he's been asleep on the floor for a good 45 minutes to an hour. When we go to bed, we wake him up take him outside, and then put him in his crate. 

That seems to be working, although he has to get up 6 hours later to go outside. 

I think if you spend time cuddling him before bed and for him to go sleep, that could raise issues in the future. That's just my opinion though, someone else may have different experience.


----------

